# Should I rescue him?



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

OK, so one of my lfs has two very awesome fish kept in the worst way. One is a HM and the other a mustard gas DT. The HM is in a half gallon bowl with dirty water halfway up. The DT is in a 4x4 cube and is missing one of his tails, most of his tail is lying on his cube floor. 
I can't get both of them but i'm quite keen on the HM because I've wanted one for a long time and helping this guy will make me feel better too .
Problem is that:
a) He's too expensive so unless the shop owner reduces the price, I can't get him.
b) He has a big black spot (almost like a wart, it is convex) on his upper lip. I was doing some research as if I want to get him, I should know how to cure what's ailing him as well. I found a lot of different possibilities.. Cotton mouth, black spot disease, parasites, mouth rot..

Can anyone help me figure out what this maybe? I may be able to get pictures tomorrow, at least I can get you a very good description if nothing else. he seems to have a little fin rot but is mostly active and responsive. (Amazing for something stewing in it's own filth for 2 weeks)
I would really like to be able to save this guy so any help is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Bump :3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Shame you couldn't sneak a pic of the HM's black spot. Not having meds makes it harder. How much is he?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

400 rupees  If he brings it down to two I wont bat an eyelid... I'll see if I can get a photo today. I know the shop owner, he's a nice guy, just doesn't like fish X(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

400 rupees, about $9. Yeah, that's a little steep. Hopefully he'll be reasonable and drop the price. A discount sale is better than no sale, which is what he'll have if the fish dies.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree! That poor guy's been there for 2-3 weeks now and considering the rare number of people buying normal bettas, this guy has a snowball's chance in hell if I don't get him 
I don't know if you read the plan me and my bf have made to get him lol! I love sucking him into these things, he's so easily lead lol. I'll copy paste it for you if you missed it.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Nope, I got it and I'm all for it. Your poor bf.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Seriously XD thankfully he doesn't mind the fish. He says as long as he doesn't need to clean the gazillion tanks its fine. He only doesn't like that I get upset over everything that happens to them...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And of course you know he only gets upset because he doesn't like to see YOU upset.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heeheehee


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Now all you have to do is infect him with the betta virus and all is perfect.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Now that will be difficult.. He's the type of guy who finds all pets except for dogs not worth taking care of. But at least he realsies that and doesn't keep those kinds of animals.. He's always amazed that I try to cure fish and turtles and mice.. He says he probably wouldn't bother because he wouldn't connect with them at such a level. He has started realising the personalities that bettas have though. He loves watching Tranny and Peaches do funny things.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Difficult but not impossible. Never underestimate the power of Peaches! And you're right, it's good he realizes his limitations as a pet owner.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mhmm, I really like that about him.. There are a lot of animals (especially fish) that he likes but he doesn't get them just like that (the way we do lol! although we care.. but we are outta control) 
Yeah he was so impressed when Peaches did her Shamu the whale impersonation, trying to bite my fingers off XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And to be fair, didn't he start it when he got you Hi Handsome?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, actually the mice came first but yeah, it was because of Hi Handsome that I got fish... And then i got a betta... And then.. I don't want to talk about it


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe. So, back to topic. What about the mustard gas DT?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't think I can get both of them  I have one extra tank apart from the QT... I dn't even know if he'll survive.. One of his tails has entirely rotted away, the rot must be at his body now..
I don't want to play favs but they're expensive fish and the fact that he so far gone is making me hesitate..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, I understand. He might not even be there by tomorrow, if he's that bad. It's a shame they weren't taken care of, mustard gases are hard to find. But you said the HM is active? How big is the black spot?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Its like a big wart on his upper lip, its almost his whole upper lip. It was there last time as well.. Size seems to be the same but it was long ago so I can't say for sure  The HM is red and green... He seems to be "intact" as far as fins go..
I know, my eyes were like this:OO when I saw the MG, he has a purple body and yellow fins... Sad looking boy... I'm pushing my luck but if he can give them both to me for cheap, I might get both...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I want to say either a giant parasite or an infected lesion from any number of diseases. If he no longer has the disease that caused the lesion, that's good. Aquarium salt should help. But if he still has cottonwool or mouth rot, he might need more than AQ salt. And there's the problem. Seriously, I might send you a couple packs of Maracyn and General Cure to have on hand.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I wish you could! But it would be too expensive to ship. I heard from someone that there is a shop in Crawford market that has various medicines.. Its a grey market though, so I don't even know if they'll be original. I'm not sure if its cotton mouth, most sites say that is grey or off-white.. There is a parasite that causes this but its life cycle is too complex for it to be living on a fish in a bowl for too long. Mouth rot, I don't know but AQ salt seems to be good for that.. Sigh.. I'll try and get pics today..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It would help. Poor guy. Is he pretty skinny, like he hasn't been eating?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

No he seems to be eating well.. I'll have to go and take a good look today. This guy is only open after 6pm so its hard to judge a fish in the dark X(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Odd, most fish stores around here are only open TILL 6 PM. But I hope it all works out for the best.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mostly shops here open at 10 close around 2 for lunch open at 4 and close at 9.. This guy stays open til 10 but opens at 6.. He must have some other job during the day.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah. From the sounds of it, he should stick with that job and leave the fish alone.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Definitely -_- apparently the nice lfs guy I told you about who loves his fish helped him get his business started, I wonder if he knows how he keeps the poor things


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If he did he should be weeping by now for the sadness of it. You know you're doomed if you ever set foot in the states. A veiltail here costs maybe $5 or 230 or so rupees there. You'll have so many bettas . . .


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

D: 230!! I can get them for 40, Crowns for 60 and females are almost free.. I got Sterling and Tranny for 30 together! That's around 75 cents right? Can't do math lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So it's more here? Aagh. But uh, they're healthier, maybe? I can't remember how much I paid for Sherman my HM. Everyone else is a VT.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Wait, if it's more here does that mean I'm getting ripped off? :evil:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I think you are XD I think the health standards are the same more or less... I've seen some pretty bad images of those cups on this site and then I've seen some bad ones here too...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Grr. I want some of my money back! Then I can afford more bettas. Grrr. Stupid US inflation . . .


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hehehe you should come here and buy some in bulk lol! There's a shop which is a bit far from me but not unreachable that keeps kings and plakats and all sorts of drool worthy betta types, they're really well kept too.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'll bring meds, you bring bettas, we'll meet in Europe.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Perfect plan =D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Awp, 3AM! I'd better go get a minute of sleep.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Whoakay! Gn!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

'Night!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

This be the boy... Should I? He has a face only a mother would love :roll:
























I can't make out if he has dropsy or anything, maybe you can... Definitely has ammonia burns.








See how gross his bowl is!
The guy is willing to sell for 200.. Do you think he'll survive if I get him? Also, the lip.. What's up with it.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here's another.. Its much clearer than the rest please reply by tomorrow so I can decide whether to get him or not...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If he's eating, I'd say try it. I'm thinking he's got some sort of infected lesion or perhaps a tumor. Aquarium salt will help but I think the best thing for him is clean water. Lots of clean water.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Fighter, probably not Fish TB. He'd have lesions all over his body, they'd be red ulcers all over.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Looked in my fish health book. Possible melanoma tumor.


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

Personally, I think if you can write five pages on whether or not to get a fish, then you probably should get the fish! In other words, give him a better home than what he has now. Even if he doesn't survive, at least you will have given him a chance at life, and that in itself is a blessing that only you can give him right now.


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes, even if he doesn't make it, give him a nice home to pass in with love and clean water. Show him what plants are like, and stretching those fins. Let him know what swimming really is. Please, go back and get him


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

If you're worrying about him so much, then I would say go ahead and get him. The guy looks like he could use lots of love if he's to survive! If he is, in fact, terminal, then at least you tried rather than continuing in the endless cycle of "what if?"


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's true too. I know, he would have a better home and things but the reaction I'm getting towards him at home is exactly the opposite to here.  My grandmum says no more fish for awhile, she's sick of looking at aquariums everywhere and my sister keeps saying that if I want a HM I should get a nice healthy one instead of this guy because they're expensive and I'd be wasting my money if he died. She also keeps scaring me with the fact that he might give my other boys something.. Basically everyone is against it. Only bf says I should get him if I it means so much to me and that I shouldn't listen to anyone else... But I don't have to live with him.. Sigh... I have to go pick him up in the evening if I do. I guess I'll decide at the last moment. I'll have to go against my grandmum's wishes but she wont notice him for atleast 3 days lol! Hopefully by then she would have forgotten what she said. (She usually does..)


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I think you are caught between a rock and a hard place, Fighter. All of your family says no and all of your friends say yes.


----------



## ninjaofthe9seas (Jul 6, 2011)

Wow...I didnt know rupees were a real form of currency... :X I'd say get him for all the reasons stated above...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Mhmm! Yeah, I sure am! Lets see, I have 5 hours to decide X(
Lmao! Yes it is... Indian national rupee lol! Other countries have rupees too...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

If he has a melanoma, those are often malignant, just to warn you. :/


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

:0 Ok, now I'm scared.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Sorry, I thought it was only fair to warn you.  But it could just be some kind of lesion or sore, too.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

:frustrated: 
Thanks Sakura... Why can't I just like normal fish -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Does he have popeye too?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> :frustrated:
> Thanks Sakura... Why can't I just like normal fish -_-


Because there aren't any around your neighborhood that you can afford. And because the oddball rescues have the most personality. Look at Tranny.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! True! Do you think he has popeye? I have my doubts about the popeye.. The eyes seem to be big don't they? Maybe I should just wait for a "nice" HM from my good lfs... I don't like where all this is going :/


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'm not sure. When I went back to look at those pics, his eyes seemed a little big to me. If it is popeye, I'd say AQ salt would fix that up but on the other hand, I don't want you to have to relive what happened to Cleo.  How much would a nice HM cost you?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

300-400, since the nice lfs guy knows me he said he could get me one for 300 and I would have a choice too. I don't mind paying if the fish is healthy.. I think I should stick to VT or Ct rescues :<
I thought it was popeye too but i think Bettawolf said her betta's eyes are similar. You can never say though.. He is definitely a survivor being there for 3 weeks and all but the whole Cleo thing is actually the one thing that is seriously keeping me back...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Welllll, I do wonder if HMs just have bigger eyes because I constantly worry about Sherman's big eyes (which he so effectively uses against me when I fast him). And when I looked at Sherman from above, his eyes do stick out a lot. But I know he can't have popeye, I change 75-90% of his water every other day and he's in a 3g. On the other hand, this guy has been in bad water for three weeks so even if he doesn't have popeye, he probably has ammonia poisoning. I worry about a bacterial infection. And of course, that lip is troubling. I'd love for you to be able to give him a chance but the more I think about it, the more I wonder what his chancse really are without medications. And even with medications, a lot of fish in his condition wouldn't make it.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, that's what I keep thinking. The only thing I can offer him really, treatment wise is salt and tetracycline. :/ He moves around and his fins are really bright and amazing but I'm so conflicted over this X(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Do you get the tetracycline from your grandmum (ie, free?) Let me try and think this through rationally and without emotion (emotion is screaming "rescue every fish in sight!"). 

Problem: possible ammonia poisoning
Solution: clean water but will need careful acclimation since he's been in bad water for so long
Drawback: maybe too late to reverse the poisoning

Problem: I'm worried about a bacterial infection
Solution: tetracycline and aquarium salt should help
Drawback: tetracycline and aquarium salt might not work

Problem: that thing on his lip
Solution: there isn't any except lots of prayers that tetracycline and AQ salt will help
Drawback: he dies, you're sad and I'm sad that you're sad

Nooo, rational thinking doesn't help either. Okay, but the good news is he seems to be eating and he isn't showing signs of dropsy. If you get him right away and get him on tetracycline and AQ salt, maybe that will totally prevent dropsy from happening.

Bottom line is can you take it if you lose him? And can you take the financial hit if you lose him? And can you take a hit from your grandmum when she finds out you brought in another pet?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

The grandma hit is the scary one.. The financial hit is not so ba now that he's for 200. The losing him bit is  
My bf and my sister gave me a very similar lecture yesterday about conscience and logic... They suggested I could try giving logic a chance and that I can't go around saving all the fish in the world and that I shouldn't feel bad about it... My bf is saying no now because of how I get upset and he promises me a HM and a plakat if I don't get him -_- He's the devil himself, I tells ya!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, you'll get the grandma hit no matter what the next time you bring a fish home, may as well get it for one that'll make it. I know you'll be sad if you have to leave the little guy there but I think you'd be more sad and for a longer time if you got him, bonded with him, and he died. And your bf really knows what to say to you, doesn't he?  

I think if he just had ammonia poisoning and bad water, he probably would have a big chance of surviving. I mean, look at how you saved Tranny and Sterling. But with that thing on his lip, I'm just not so sure.  I think, very reluctantly, I'd have to change my vote to no.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm starting to see the big picture now. Do you think I should PM ofl and ask her what it might be/ how to cure it? She may know for sure, how good or bad it is... What do you think? Like a last chance? If she doesn't know, I wont get him for sure... But I'll feel guilty if I don't find out 
Do I sound crazy yet? Would you have got him Sakura?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, PM OFL and hopefully she can reply soon. But she's probably in bed. 

You don't sound crazy at all. You sound like a very conflicted animal lover.  And this, sadly, is the hardest part of being an animal lover: coming to the harsh reality that we can't save them all. I hate reality. Fortunately, I'm an infrequent visitor to it. 

I probably would have gotten him. I mean, I got that Wal-Mart girl thinking she wouldn't even last the five minute car ride home. And the outcome might not be any different if it was me who rescued him, or you. I might have access to more medications but if it's a melanoma, I don't think medications would help anyway. :/ If it wasn't for that wart thing, I'd be all for it.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, the wart was what got me worrried too.  I'll PM her.. What's the time like there? Even if she can give me an answer by tomorrow, I'll feel like I have closure  That girl was very far gone.. Sometimes we just have to take chances though, right? :roll:
Yeah reality is not somewhere I like being all the time lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I have no idea what time zone OFL lives in. She just says USA on her avatar thingee. But at least you'll have done something toward trying to resolve the situation. It's not being able to do anything that's frustrating.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, definitely! I would feel really bad if I don't try at all :<


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

And if it doesn't work out, you get an HM AND a plakat from your bf.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yay!! He promised me that for my birthday anyway though.. I wonder if that means I get four... Hmmmm lol!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Four bettas means four hits from grandma. ;-)


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

I know your torn and everything, but something just tells me to let you know that I have a feeling that you should get him. Sometimes when your in search of a pet or even a personal companion in life they come to you or call to you. That's what happened with My Betta Mr.Moto. When I got him, he was sick, living in horrid conditions, and was an unexpected purchase.Within two weeks he almost died, floating sideways and bloating, and barley made it. Due to it, he came down with swim bladder disorder that I thought he'd never recover from. Four months later, and he's now completely healed. I knew for some reason when I saw him there that he was calling me then. Now I know that if I didn't go with my gut feeling that he certainly would've died in that cup with most of those other poor Betta.

I know he's viewed as just a fish to some or a lot of people around you, but if his soul is calling to you then it's meant to be. I would take a second to be alone for a bit to clear your mind of what everyone else is saying to you about what to do, and focus on what you feel your heart is telling you though. In the end, that should be your answer no matter what. I wish you the best whether you do or don't decide to get him. 

If you do get him, make sure to quarantine him and not share anything used for his tank with your other tanks until your sure what's going on, including the bucket used for water changes. This will greatly reduce any chance of cross-contamination if he is contagious.


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

He does have ammonia burn, some fin rot, something that looks like a tumor and slight pop eye.
He will die for sure unless he finds someone that can take care of him.
I vote yes, 'cuz I'm sure that under your care, he'll be looking gorgeous in no time 
All the best!


----------



## kgs1992 (Jun 11, 2011)

Besides, 200 bucks is still cheap. And you'll save his life too, so, go ahead and get him, don't think so long!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for your input guys. I've PMed OFL. If she says it's all good I'll buy him but i not, then I'd rather not. It's not just the price.. I lost a fish a week ago, I don't want to see another die with me. I know it sounds selfish but even a betta dying makes me very emotional and it affects the people around me as well. I have told myself that if whatever he has can be cured by what I can provide him, I'll buy him. And I know if I don't get him, I'll feel guilty as hell but there will be another fish I could save later, which I could help with the resources I have.


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Don't worry, I know how the 'just lost a betta' thing goes. I went through that a few months ago myself. It took until Monday for me to have the courage to get another betta.
I hope that everything turns out well though!!! (for both you and the betta)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks for understanding !


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

I read on another forum about tumors, and you CAN remove them!

You need to knock them out, kind of how clove oil (I believe?) makes them slow and sleepy. Then you prepare a table, and cover it with wet washcloths, then retrieve the fish. You leave the fish on top of the wash cloths, and place a very moist one around him and his gills. 

Then you need to get string, like fishing line. You have to tie it around the tumor, at the very base, VERY tight. You may have to do this a few times before it really stays. People that have done this have experienced it falling off once they get in the water, so just monitor it and re-do it whenever needed.

The tumor should fall off within a few days. 

If it IS a tumor, you CAN get rid of it before it has devastating effects.. Once the tumor is off, you need to watch the site, and you need VERY clean water to make sure it doesn't get infected, and give loads of TLC. 

I don't know if you should get him, I know if I was in your position I would probably wait, but if he's calling to you, it is worth the shot, to me. My female called me and called me, I finally just HAD to get her. Same with my HMPK, he was there over a month, and there was a HM green butterfly there, too. I just looked at them, and the HMPK called me.. 

Do whatever you think is right, without any guilt if you feel the need to leave him. If you do leave him, be prepared not to step foot in that store for a few weeks, though, because if you go back in and see him in worse shape, you will probably cave, and at that point he will be too far gone to save.

I wish you the best of luck!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think I'd freak out doing surgery on him! lol! 
I spoke to OFL about hima and she says as long he's eating, I could get him if I want, so i think I will. At least a small ray of sunshine for the poor guy, right? She couldn't figure out what the spot was, so once I get him I'll get better pics so she can diagnose it and I can start treating him. I feel relieved now, knowing I'm going to get him .


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yay! I definitely think certain ones will just latch onto your heartstrings and refuse to let go, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I know! The little blood suckers XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yay, Fighter! A decision! You're finally getting a HM!

laughing, it sounds like removal of the tumor using ligation, or cutting off its blood source. I'm not sure I'd be brave enough to try it, especially on such a small fish. :shock: Maybe if it was a larger fish like a koi. Even then I'd probably have a vet do it. But the info does give hope that if it is a tumor, something can be done about it.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

The vets I see here are a sorry excuse. I don't think they would do it either..
Yeah, I thought at least he would know what it feels like to stretch his fins and know clean water  if nothing else.. Yay HM!
My bf said buy him too.. His new theory is at least if he dies in your care, you'll be sad but only for awhile. Whereas if he stays there, you'll feel guilty for a long time! And he's still getting me the birthday fish too! Although that's been negotiated to one fish and the supplies that will come with it. -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, your bf has a very good point. When is your birthday?


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Yaaay! If I were that HM, I would feel reeeeally lucky/excited right now. Clean water! Food! FREEDOM!!!
Be sure to post pics of him! Oooh... Then you get to name him and all!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

October -3-...
Yay I get to name him! I didn't even think about that lol! I still have a girl to name too, I've just been calling her beauty queen! Lucky he is but excited I am more XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

So just name her Beauty Queen.  You can always call her Beauty or Queenie for short.


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Haha, I'm sure you are!
I love naming things. Heck, I even named my orchid! XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

rue, its stuck anyway XD! Beauty Queen it is!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's like my mom naming her office plant Emily XD I think I told you Sakura..


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Hey! She named her plant (sortakindaalmost) after me! Yay! 
Do you have any idea what you're gonna name the little guy?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh yeah, the office plant that she yells at every now and then.


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> I'll have to go against my grandmum's wishes but she wont notice him for atleast 3 days lol! Hopefully by then she would have forgotten what she said. (She usually does..)


This just cracked me up, lol...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, she's like that.. Forgets easily lol!
She named the plant after the Devil Wears Prada lady's assistant XD.. I'm not naming him yet, I'm going to do what Tisia does and wait for a week X|


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It's been like a month and your poor unnamed girl is still waiting. ;-)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh yeah! I'll change my sig today! Thanks for reminding me.. She has a name now XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Just think of me as Beauty Queen's little fin nudging you in the ribs. "Hint hint, hey don't forget about me!" she says.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

^_^ I wish you and him, little lucky guy, the best of luck and health with your new HM. I know you didn't name him yet, but Isa gives him that nickname, kay?


----------



## rswfire (Jul 4, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Yeah, she's like that.. Forgets easily lol!
> She named the plant after the Devil Wears Prada lady's assistant XD.. I'm not naming him yet, I'm going to do what Tisia does and wait for a week X|


The funnier part was that it would take her three days to notice the new fish, lol...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

How could I foget about her! she's so flamboyant lol!
Lol! Ok, that's a good nickname in fact! I can't wait to go and get him today! I wish this guy would open his store like normal people! >_<
Oooh, that, 3 days is actually me giving her credit. Last time it took her more than a week. Its a big house lol! You miss things XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

UPDATE!
We have fish!  I went and picked him up an hour ago.. I'm currently acclimating him. He seems nervous lol! I am nervous! After that gross water, clean water will be a shock so I'm doing this as slow as possible. The owner of the shop told me to breed him, he keeps insisting that the boy is a crowntail, I just smiled and nodded... He says he'll find a female for him.. Then I could sell him the babies.. Ugh.. No thank you! 
The MGDT is still there, he seems to have developed that columnaris saddle back... :C 
Wish me luck with my new lucky boy :>!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know why but I can't edit my previous post..
Anyway, he's in the tank now. It's a one gallon but he seems to be in awe of the size. He has found a spot to sit in. He swims a little distance but goes back to that spot like he's scared he'll get lost. It's so cute XD 
I haven't fed him yet, I'm waiting for him to settle a bit so maybe in an hour or so. He's really scared of me. I don't blame him. After living in a bowl and being jostled around on the walk home in the rain, I would be too!
I realised he's not very big. Seems young, slightly bigger than Sterling and Tranny, only his fins are much bigger..


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

where are the pics?!?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

They shall come.. he be acting very lethargic right now... Hopefully its just the stress of the move and clean water, I don't want to freak him out with a flash XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, I have these two pics.. 








You can see his mouth more clearly here. He seems to have some iridescence on his lip but it stays wide open like he's going OH!









I don't know whether this is dropsy, he looks lumpy, to speak of but not pineconed like how Cleo had gotten... You can see the really bad ammonia burns on his head, the skin is very raw and he might have popeye because of that disgusting water. He swims very little right now but I'm giving him sometime to settle in for now.. Poor guy has never swam like this, I think. His face may not be much to look at but he caught an accidental view of Sterling and his flare was amazing! Definitely HM .. I really hope he pulls through. Any suggestions?


----------



## Rhapsodie (Jul 5, 2011)

Yaaaay, he's been rescued! I think he's cute in the little "zomg help me and hold me plz?" kinda way.
... And how big is your house?! I mean, if these were community fish it would be understandable, but..!
I really hope that he starts healing and feeling better soon- looks like he has a long way to go. Best of luck!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Well, its a big apartment lol, three big bedrooms in it and only 3 people living in it. My grandmum, sister and I so there are days when you don't go into one room or another. (He's in my computer room, she never goes there) 
He was acting very bleh in the morning so I did a partial water change, its perked him up.. I think the heater was too hot for him, I had it on 30 degrees, he musn't be used to having a heater so I toned it down to 26...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Update 2: It's 5:30 pm now, I posted last this morning. I'm going to go buy some live bloodworms for him now from across the street. OFL said I need to make everything as natural and stress free as possible so I steeped some IAL and I'm feeding live for awhile. I'm doing 25-50% water changes like I did in the morning, everyday to twice a day to get his system into shape. He's swimming around a lot more now and without much difficulty. Not like yesterday or in the morning, when he just sat in one place. Pics to come soon to compare popeye size from yesterday


----------



## alidawn15 (Jan 31, 2011)

My boyfriend should be glad I've never encountered any bettas like this. "you can judge a society by the way it treats its animals."-ghandi
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Usually my bf would say don't get him, you already have so many.. But looking at this guy he agreed quite easily ..


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

How are they doin?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He's doing much better, this is yesterday's update:
He was very lethargic in the morning, I realised this was because of the heater being at 86! I quickly did a 25% water change with cool water, which seemed to perk him up. He's been very alert and responsive today, he comes up to the glass out of curiosity, when I come to check on him but quickly hides. 
He's been swimming around today and doesn't sit around for long periods. He also gobbled up 4 live bloodworms quite happily in the evening. He's actually blown a few bubbles too! I changed 25% of his water in the evening as well.
Although the raw pink and red have not gone from his body, he seems to be developing a nice green colour on him which was there only at his tail before. Now it is halfway up his body.. I'll put up some pics for you tomorrow. His "lumpy" scales really bother me though, they don't look raised but like bumps. I wonder if its because of the burns?
Anyway, I hope he continues in this trend and gets healthy.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I think this boy may be a marble, he has green and black showing up on his body


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

I hope he does tooo... He's so cute. ^_^


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! You're only the 2nd person to say that so far.. Tisia being the first. His face looks like he's thinking "omg what?"


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

Looking at the pic again of him, I'm thinking if it's not a tumor it may be necrotic tissue or just really infected. If so, I think what your doing should and will hopefully be enough to help get him back to health, unless he takes a turn for the worst. Like any new little guy, you never know what you're gonna get. From there you just take one step at a time. ^_^


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I guess! He's doing so well now, I really hope he keeps getting better, it would be sad if he gets worse. I have no idea what it is but I have a feeling that it must be some kind of infection because when I look at it closely it has some green iridescence to it, hopefully it's just swollen and will go down eventually...


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

The pictures don't look like a tumor at all, which is good! 

Either a) It could be him poorly bred to where he has a deformed lip b) He has dead tissue on his lip from lack of proper care c) It is very badly burned from the ammonia, like the rest of his body.

I honestly think if you keep up these very frequent water changes and keep everything as natural as possible, he will heal up fast! I am glad you went for IAL compared to salt, salt could damage his system very quickly in the condition he's in. Keep taking OFL's advice, and diligently work on healing him, and I think he'll make it!

I just love his tail colors, they are stunning. I can't wait to see him in a month or two when he heals up and his coloring comes back again! 

You should definitely keep taking "before" pictures, then take pictures when he is healed and colored up, then go back to the pet store and show him the pictures. Tell him he needs to keep them in proper water/housing with good care so they keep their vibrant colors and they appeal to people more so he can actually sell them for a good price. Hopefully he'll listen to that!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm going to go with a and a little bit of c.. His burns are so bad! But they'e scabbing over now.. So that's good . I have an Indian Almond tree growing right outside my house so i have a stock all year round, I use it in all my tanks but he gets the double dose.
He's been so active today! I never thought I'd see a fish "exploring" in a gallon tank but there you have it lol!, he got himself stuck behind his cup too, causing trouble already, sigh! 
The swelling on his lip has reduced ever so slightly but the "zomg!" expression remains. 
I was actually surprised his tail hadn't burned off! The other MGDT (who I also want to rescue but is too expensive and I have no place to keep) had lost an entire tail and seemed to be developing columnaris... I think this guy got away easy. The man I bought him from is exceptionally stupid/ ignorant... He firmly believes that this guy has no issues and is completely alright. He even wanted me to breed him and then sell him the fry! Most customers are no better, they want bargains on VTs that are less than a dollar and then will keep them in tiny bowls! I'm going to do my best not to go back there..
I'm loving his colours right now  he seems to be developing a green iridescence and black pattern on his scales, I wonder how much he'll change...


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

now I'm thinking I should just bug you when I run out of IAL  lol

it's pretty awesome watching them get more color and it definitely seems like they hold their fins more proudly after a while as well ^_^


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Haha as long you pay shipping, you can have all you want ;-)
Yeah, it must be feeling good to be clean, free and warm rather than dirty, cold and confined. I is putting pikchers nao!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I'm guessing the shipping shouldn't cost that much since people will sell like 50 for like $10 including shipping from thailand and I'd assume they'd be making money off them, lol, may have to make you go check sometime 

having room to actually spread out their fins doesn't hurt either


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Here be pics! These are from last night! The normal betta sass is starting to emerge now, he's being all go away now, it's not nom time,at me lol!

Knows I am bringing food, emerges from behind cup:








Look at the green! It grows!!

So where are the noms?








Worst burns ever!

I see one! Mm worms.. *slurp*








You can see the black scaling in this..

We is done? I goes back...


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol, of course they sell 50 for 10$, it practically grows everywhere and its free.. 100% profit?
Let me know when you might need them ;-) I think I'll get into the business too XD!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, that third pic is hilarious 
I still have quite a few right now, but I'll definitely let you know when I'm getting low


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Aww, he's cute. such pretty coloring, I might want some of that IAL to


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Glad to hear he's feeling a little better


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks guys! And I has only one trees!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*crawls in looking kind of ragged* How's the new guy? I'm so sorry I missed his arrival, I caught a bad flu bug. Poor cutie, he looks like he doesn't know what to do with himself in nice clean water. I think he's going to turn out to be beautiful with all that green iridescence. And has OFL said anything more about what she thinks that thing on his lip is?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oh, no! How you doing now? Hope you feel better soon *Sends chicken noodle soup and hugs*
He's coming along really well! He flared for a bit today at some reflection on the wall XD and his flare is glorious! He's very curious, he comes up to check out the airline tube I siphon his water with and comes up to the glass when I come to check on him.. I'll need to get him a big tank when he gets better, he loves exploring the 1 gal lol! I can't wait for him to colour up fully, the green and black keep increasing everyday. She still isn't sure about what is wrong with the lip but she says that I should focus on healing the burns and bringing his immune system up right now, so I guess it must be secondary and I can worry about it once he's better...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

*slurps chicken noodle soup* Nummy, feel better already, you da best. So I'm about 80% back to full speed, haven't been that sick since I was 6 years old. Anyways, I missed posting and chatting with you guys (is it sad my whole life revolves around this forum now? Naaah!). I should be back tomorrow to catch up on all the news. 

I'm glad to hear the little guy is flaring already. He must be so happy to be out of that dirty water the guy kept him in at the lfs. How's it feel to own your first HM? I think your guy is going to look so grand when he's all fixed up. And it's good OFL isn't too worried about the thing on his lip, it must look worse than it is. Poor guy, sounds like he's got some serious burns. I'm really glad you decided to rescue him after all. 

Oh-kays, off to take a nap.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, you do that! Build up that strength ! I was wondering where you were too, I thought you got a life and decided you were bored of us no-lives now ..
I feel so good :3 I was in awe when he flared, I was all "Woo! look at that 180 degree spread :O" And yeah, the worst are the melted off scales on his head  , luckily they're scabbing now... I'm really going to do my best to never go to that guy again to even look X( I get depressed by just looking at those sad fish..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Get bored of you guys? No way, you're all way too much fun! Besides, I wouldn't know what to do with a life if I got one. ^_^ 

Your guy is definitely going to be a stunner, especially with green on him. And you're lucky you do have the Indian Almond tree so you have a steady supply of leaves. Makes rescuing bettas a little easier.  You'll have to come up with a regal name for your guy, he's going to look like a prince.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I hope what you say comes true Sakura! I haven't even thought of a name yet though, lol! Too busy with all the observing and treating


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe. Well, he's definitely in my prayers, the cute little guy. Hehe, you could call him Fighter since he seems to have a fighting spirit. ;-)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! His name would be way too cool for his constant expression of zomg! I'll think about it :} I'm still not naming him for a while...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I'll call him Zomg for now. I hate to keep referring to him as "that little guy with the big bump on his lip." :lol:


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, most of mine are called new guy or new girl until they get names. Gray and Stripey got the temporary names cause I didn't really want to go with new guy 1 and new guy 2, lol. I'm thinking Gray may end up being Ashke. bonus points will be awarded if you know where the name comes from


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Zomg... He hates you XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Aww, I don't get bonus points (I need to get out more). So tell me, tell me, what does it come from?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Google says it means beloved and comes from the Tayledra people in some novel XD Ah! Google... Or it could me Love in Hindi


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

That's what I got, too, but i thought it was some kind of anime reference? I like the love in Hindi part.


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I read fantasy and science fiction but haven't read Mercedes Lackey yet.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Now she wont tell us -_-


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

lol, the beloved one  I love Mercedes Lackey. mind speaking horses, gryphons and of course the sword and sorcery type stuff. she's got quite a few heroines in her stories as well which is always nice ^_^
plus I figure ash is gray so it kind of connects to his temp name


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's a good name  She just borrowed it from Hindi though ~3~... Never read her books but they sound interesting ^^


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Have you read Anne McCaffrey? I read the first few books of her Acorna series. Fantasy is pretty much all I write because I don't know enough about reality.  Love the sword and sorcery. Especially swords. *embarrassed* I once went to a Hercules and Xena convention.


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm glade to hear that he's perking up on you and feeling better....^_^


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I think she's borrowed from a couple different languages on occasion, lol
basic idea of what happens in Valdemar is that there are these not quite horses that actually pick their riders (basically people that are compassionate and want to help others and stuff like that with some kind of ability like mindspeaking or empathy or being able to move stuff with their mind) and bond with them which is like a permanent type deal connecting them so they're pretty much always in each other's heads, lol. I enjoy the whole idea of it ^_^ lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I'm not big on the fantasy stuff XD I think manga is enough for me in that direction! My mum used to read us Narnia when we were kids and I've read Tolkien but that's my limit.. I didn't even bother reading Harry Potter after book 4


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I haven't bothered reading Harry Potter, period. The more popular it is, the more I tend avoid it. Needless to say I avoid Twilight too. I mean, all the best vampire stories are mangas anyway.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> Have you read Anne McCaffrey? I read the first few books of her Acorna series. Fantasy is pretty much all I write because I don't know enough about reality.  Love the sword and sorcery. Especially swords. *embarrassed* I once went to a Hercules and Xena convention.


I think I did read that series, or at least some of it. there was some dragon series of hers that I think I wasn't crazy about, but I think it might have been more on the sci fi side, and I don't generally enjoy sci fi as much as the pure fantasy stuff, lol. I remember watching Hercules and Xena back in the day, never been to a convention though, but I've never really been to any kind of convention, lol


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Gah! I run from Twilight... It sounds like a 12 year old's first release of hormones! I is guilty of reading Anne Rice though, teehee..


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> I haven't bothered reading Harry Potter, period. The more popular it is, the more I tend avoid it. Needless to say I avoid Twilight too. I mean, all the best vampire stories are mangas anyway.


I'm against the whole idea of Twilight, vampires should be dark and dangerous, not sparkly


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, if I wanted sparkly, I'd go with Tinkerbell.


----------



## laughing (Mar 12, 2011)

Twilight isn't just a bad plot line, the books are just TERRIBLE. The word usage, the characters, descriptions, the whole lot of it. I've _tried_ (emphasis on tried) to read the series just to say, "Yep, I tried it, it sucked." and I couldn't read past the first 2 chapters.. >.< She uses the SAME WORDS over and over and over again as descriptions, and somehow she goes so in-depth without actually creating depth. It's so bland, and a waste of time. I feel like she wrote it sleep deprived and starved at 2 am in the morning and sent it to the publishing company as a joke. There reallly isn't even a plot... everything can be said (from what I have read in summaries) in 1-2 books, yet she's made THOUSANDS of pages over this BS.

Here are some explanations:
http://www.squidoo.com/twilight-sucks
http://fuckyeahtwilightsucks.tumblr.com/post/137071004/100-reasons-why-twilight-sucks
http://psa.blastmagazine.com/2008/08/16/twilight-sucks-and-not-in-a-good-way/
http://theflintskinny.blogspot.com/2009/11/why-people-like-twilight.html

I just think it would have been better for this series to never have been published, so many young girls have been damaged by this series and will have terrible, abusive relationships because of it... *sigh*


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I've read a lot of bad reviews as well.. My cousin was reading it so I decided to go through it (she would rave about it), it was just so blecch! And it's not even just teenagers who read it. My best friend is a really intelligent person but she loves Twilight XD Its so not her!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, it totally makes you wonder what the publisher was thinking when they said, "Let's put this on the market!" And the horrible writing explains the horrible scripts in the movies. Just from the trailers they show on TV I can tell the script stinks. And the acting looks pretty bad too. Sigh, another classic example of a potentially good idea ruined by bad execution.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

maybe they got distracted by the sparkly. I know I get distracted by shiny stuff all the time, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I know, me too. "Ooh, purty shiny vampires" does not have nearly the same effect as "ooh, dark and mysterious vampires."


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

yeah, if all you have is "ooh, shiny" then I'll just get distracted by another shiny in a minute or 2. "dark and mysterious" seems more likely to turn into "decent plotline" and that's more likely to hold me the length of the book or movie, lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yuppers, I agree with you completely. I mean, shiny has its place in books about shiny things like princesses and good vs evil, but not vampires!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

shiny should definitely be with the good part of the good and evil, and vampires need to be at least somewhat evil seeing as they drink blood and all


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Now who's hijacking XD ?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

It was hijacked before we got here.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Pffft please! Nothing gets hijacked without you Sakura ;-) It's usually just off topic, then you push it over =P


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

I wanna help hijack something!!!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Nice.. Lets not hijack my thread anymore please.. I actually managed to help in my own thread's hijacking... XD This word, hijacking is fun to say... Anyway..


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

UPDATE!
We are progressing well! Today the boy ate some mosquito larva that came in my live bloodworms by accident... He's active and he flares but I noticed something worrisome on his anal fin. You can see it in this old picture of him as well, at that time I took it to be some gunk from the bowl but it's still there and I'm a bit paranoid... I've circled it in this pic.. What could it be?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Looks like fin rot? He WAS in some bad water. In that case, what you're doing will help that too. And I do NOT push topics over, I SHOVE them full force. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Yes XD
Ofl thinks its fin rot as well, I'm relieved then


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

What did you think it was?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

It looked fuzzy so I thought it would be something worse Oo


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, like a fungus or that horrible fur coat thingee. Yeah, soo glad it's just fin rot.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yes, thank God!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup. The AQ salt should take care of that fin rot. Fortunately, he doesn't seem stressed and the water isn't too cold, so that's good. Those are supposedly two things that cause that fur coat thing.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He's in epsom salt right now but Ofl said that would help too, since the water is clean and all.. He was all swollen and burned so AQ salt would have probably been bad. Can you send me that info about fur coat which Silverfang gave you?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Done and done. You should be getting it soon. Yeah, I'd worry about AQ salt too. I mean, salt on wounds and all that . . .


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Exactly, when I got my nose pierced, the guy told me to put salt solution on it and I looked at him like this OO lol! I guess there's a bigg difference between salt and the solution but still, I thought it would be risky to use Aq salt on him. His popeye and lumpy scales would have become so much worse! I was scared he had dropsy at first but then I realised the scales are just lumpy.. Weird right? 
He's being all marbley right now, the look suits him


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Maybe his scales will smooth out when the burns heal. Otherwise you can always call him Lumpy. But I think you found yourself a rare gem buried away in that dirty water. A green marble HM. Ooooooo.

Haha, if you thought you looked at the guy like OO when he suggestd the salt solution, imagine how you would have looked at him if you actually HAD done salt. I'm thinking eyes the size of dinner plates. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yow! That would hurt!! My dad's mum believes in natural remedies, once I got bitten by a millipede or centipede or something and she mashed up an onion and put it on! It burned so much!!! I was in tears XD It was worse than the bite lol! But the next day it was all gone... So amazing 
Really, I think I was meant to get him now! His lip swelling is going down too but I think his mouth is naturally open like that. I hope the green and black grows through his scales, it'll be so pretty! The lumps are gone now, he's all smooth, the scabs are coming off too so I guess he's healing up nicely..

Btw did I tell you about my immense self control? I said no to a pink plakat! I feel bad D:


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I read that. And I wonder how long your self control will last. :-D Pink. And a plakat. Oooo. Get your bf to get him as a very early b-day gift.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, sure.. then another 2 as an on time birthday gift.. Lol
I think I'll tell the guy to hold him for me because I'm going to do some rearranging this week, going to move out the mollies and give the girls their tank and then I'll have a tank for more bettas! I hate the way I think -_-


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, the mollies aren't super attached to you or anything so don't feel too bad. But uhm, where ARE the mollies going anyway? To Hi Handsome?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

No, I'm taking them back to the store, I have a zillion babies now! I don't know what to do with them! Gah! I don't feel bad about the mollies, I feel bad about letting the pink guy go lol!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

poor fishie


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Hi Tikibirds! Long time


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Tisia said:


> I think I did read that series, or at least some of it. there was some dragon series of hers that I think I wasn't crazy about, but I think it might have been more on the sci fi side, and I don't generally enjoy sci fi as much as the pure fantasy stuff, lol. I remember watching Hercules and Xena back in the day, never been to a convention though, but I've never really been to any kind of convention, lol


Dragon jousters! I love that series of hers! I have a BUNCH of Mercedes Lackey books, but have so far only read that series


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

*Awesome Update Taaaime! (Now with pics!)*

Today was the first day of 100% water changes, Fatlip took it quite well once I got him into the bowl... He's started making tiny bubblenests now and has quite the personality, his lip is getting better, think it must be an infected injury now! He hates the camera btw  Too bad 'cause he's turning so pretty! Anyway enough talk! Pictures!!

Before:

















(Before I even got him, at the store)

After (1 week in my care):


















The green is so ooooo X3









Details on the scales now

Doesn't he look so much better? I think he has to thank all you guys who supported me getting him and OFL, for her amazing advice! I think he's on the road to good health now! 









Yes, really... Lol!


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

aww, lol


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

YAAAAAAAY! Great progress for a week! He was a great find! When your ready, I'd rescue the other fishie you mentioned way back if he wanst taked or died. (Wasn't it a mustard gas?)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, he was a mustard gas double tail.. I wish I could get him but I don't know if he'll survive.. When I had seen him he had white patches all over as well as fin rot that reached his body... His chances are/ were very low.. If I can I might try but right now with Azure having parasites and this guy being this guy, I can't manage it


----------



## Shimizoki (Jul 8, 2011)

Wow Fighter he looks great. Due to your gentle mothering care he has healed up wonderfully. Red, Green, Gold... He reminds me of Christmas. I'll take him


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

Awesome job...he looks great......keep up the good work...he is really responding well to your treatment....


----------



## BettaRepublic (May 22, 2011)

Gooo Fishy!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

@ Shimi- Thanks! No you may not have him 
@ Ofl- Thank you Ofl! There is no way we could have gotten here without you! 
@BettaRepublic- Lol! Thanks for your support :-D


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Ooh, he's so sparkly! He's got a lot of iridescence. *drools* Purty fish, super purty fish!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Heehee aint he? I'm loving the green and black scales, I hope they grow! He has green lipstick too XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I loves the sparkly iridescent fish. I personally can never find one but I loves 'em.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! That's weird because I like mattelooking bettas but I can never find those


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Haha, that's funny. We need to trade bettas someday. You'd love Crichton, then. He's definitely matte. He looks like suede.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Oooh, awesome X3! I love those red velvety looking ones too, sigh.. All the ones here have some iridescence... Even Peaches has a green tinge! Sterling has no iridescence but he's shiny otherwise XD
I realised my Hm boy is a feathertail or rose tail or something.. Apparently, they have genetic mutations that cause short ventrals.. I just realised how stubby his ventrals are


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Really? I didn't know short ventral bettas were called something different. I thought rosetails were HMs whose tails were crimpled up like . . . roses. Ooh, I love learning new things.  Actually, short ventrals on an HM are good. Since they are prone to bloat it helps to have short ventrals so you can see their bellies. I don't think I would know Sherman was bloated until he was huge just because his loong ventrals are always in the way. I look but between his fluttering pelvic fins and his ventrals, I never see the part of his stomach that would bloat.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know if it's a characteristic of rose tail but it is a mutation that may or may not happen 
Hehehe yeah, I can definitely see his little tummy, especially when he's done eating, it's all nice and round, with the stubby little ventrals.. Can't help but go awww :3


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

He's soooo cute. Wish I could meet him in person.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Teehee he'll be happy to know he's so popular now!


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> Oooh, awesome X3! I love those red velvety looking ones too, sigh.. All the ones here have some iridescence...
> 
> There's a bunch of those red ones here  some have shiny green scales between the red ones though (it's super pretty)


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I like those too! Even when they have bluish scales between the red ones =3!


----------



## betta dude (May 22, 2011)

yes get him


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! I got him already, I've had him for a week now.. He's made real progress!
Here he is: http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=74285&page=20


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

How is your little boy doing now? I've been following your thread and think it's wonderful how you've managed to bring him back to health


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He's doing great! Thank you for asking.. He still has a bit of fin rot and some of the scales that burned off just started growing back.  I still need a name for him (I think it's safe to name him now lol!) And he needs a swanky new (real tank), he's in a plastic container right now 
I'm so happy there are so many here on the forum who care for him, its sweet. Thanks!


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks for the update! Does he still have the "zomg" look to him? I was telling my husband all about him and his story. He thought the name "Zomg" would be great :lol:

And how is that bump above his mouth?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yup, he definitely needs a swanky tank. After all, he's an HM! And a sparkly HM at that.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Very sparkly! and as Shimi said, very Christmasy XD Maybe I should get him white decor to make it look like snow.. Hmm..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can string lights around his tank during the holidays. *respectfully asks* Do you celebrate the Christmas holiday? I know our Indian neighbors down the street hang up lights every year at Christmas.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

We don't celebrate it, but I'd go to my friend's house to see the nativity, which is always cool at her place (they have GI Joes as the 3 kings and rubber spiders as the ass and stuff XD.. Their kids make it..) But she moved so nothing except eating plum cake this year... When we were kids my mum used to leave big KitKat bars under our pillows and we used to eat it for breakfast watching Xmas special cartoons on Cartoon Network 
Diwali is our Xmas technically 

@fishcurl- I would totally name him Zomg but I wouldn't know how to pronounce it lol! The bump is still there, slightly smaller and less red but there..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

:rofl: GI Joe as the 3 kings. So outrageously irreverent I can't stop laughing about it. But the nice thing about Christmas lights is they can be used for anything, not just Christmas. So why they keep calling them Christmas lights is beyond me. They are miniature decorative all-occasion hanging lights, thank you very much. ;-)

Zomg. Call him Zom for short, I guess.  I'm glad his bump is going down, that was what had us the most worried, too. Yay, so glad it's not a tumor!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's ok, here they're called Diwali lights sooo.. XD
I actually like that name, I'm going to put it in the maybe pile just in case I think of some dignified name to give him (unlike some of the others lol!)
I'm going to be worried about his bump till it goes away completely, it's so slow X(


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

His Royal Halfmoon Highness Prince Zomg the First.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I love it! Lol! Its official XD


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

> His Royal Halfmoon Highness Prince Zomg the First.


Oh my...

lol


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Well, he's very deserving of a royal name.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

He sounds like the man in the iron mask! Imprisoned for all those years..


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

You can read him that as a bedtime story. :-D


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! He'll give me the one-eye look of disdain!


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

Sakura8 said:


> His Royal Halfmoon Highness Prince Zomg the First.


I LOVE IT!! LOL So cute!


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Isn't it? XD


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

can you post some new pics of him here so we can see his progress?  Please XD


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

I can do it tomorrow ! It's 2:30 am, I don't want to bug him lol! I don't think there is much difference since the last time though... But you guys can judge :}


----------



## MissRockyHorror (Jun 25, 2011)

fightergirl2710 said:


> I can do it tomorrow ! It's 2:30 am, I don't want to bug him lol! I don't think there is much difference since the last time though... But you guys can judge :}


ok!  sorry forgot you were far away and had a different time there


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, I love how they think they're hidden when most of them sticks out.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup! Except for Sterling.. As you may know he's a Finja!
Atleast I let him believe that


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

"No one can see me, the world famous finja Sterling. Fear me, for you will never know I am watching you until it is too late and I leap out at you, crying, "Worms, gimme the worms!"


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That's him alright!..
Flare! flare! worms! worms.. Ooh shiny! No wait, worms! You! Give them to me now! *With bad English over Japanese dubbing*


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe, I bet the fish would be good at lip flapping. Heeey wait a minute, I just remembered something. A long time ago when you first got Sterling and Tranny you said you were going to put your foot down and not feed them live worms. *arches eyebrows accusingly* Soo, what's this I keep hearing about worms?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

>_> Mostly they're freeze dried.. They only get live ones sometimes because Zomg and Azure need them right now with all the immune system building and parasite removing, they and the girls get the left overs.. Purely circumstantial


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Suuure, that's all it is. ;-) It's not the collective force of 8 bettas doing the wiggle dance and giving you the "feed me" eye?


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aww, they're happy with freeze dried I just thought this is healthier sometimes.. I'm trying to get Zomg to eat some processed food too so he can get used to it... 

Btw see, see how I hijack my own threads XD


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Hehe. I'm going to have to feed Crichton frozen and freeze-dried bloodworms, he won't even look at pellets or flakes. Literally won't look, he turns and swims the other way.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yup, I hate that! None of my bozos will touch pellets! They give me the look.. You know the one where they're saying, you expect me to eat this swill?? In a way I don't mind because the pellets here aren't very nutritious anyway... The worms are probably better 
At least you get frozen ones! I have only freeze dried and *shudder* live!


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Yeah, that's true. Except the irony is there are people over here saying, "Where the heck can I find live bloodworms, all we have are freeze-dried!"


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Lol! Yeah, I've noticed! Live are pretty popular here, I guess it must be because they catch them in the wild, in rivers and stuff, and local sellers sell them, its not a company distributing them.. I have to clean mine like crazy under the tap to get out the leaves and gunk XP
Sometimes if the bettas are lucky, there will be some mosquito larvae in there too


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I've been meaning to set up a bucket to culture mosquito larvae but I'm afraid I won't use them up fast enough and I'll get mosquitoes. We still have the West Nile Virus here so people get panicked about mosquitoes. And I actually live maybe two miles from our local Mosquito control center.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That sounds scary! I wouldn't culture the larvae, we have so many mosquitoes anyway, especially this time of year, theres a lot of malaria going around... They sometimes lay eggs in my tanks but the fish take care of them .. Maybe you should try bloodworms? The midge fly doesn't bite.. You can buy the larva once and then have the flies reproduce all the time...


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Might be worth thinking about. I want to breed bettas someday so I'll need some live food to condition them. But the day I breed bettas is a long ways off. Need more space. Although I really want to breed Sherman and Plum just so I have some of Sherman's progeny after he's gone. Hmmm.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Aww, that's sweet! And a good idea too  You should do that! I wonder why they can't be conditioned with frozen food? Why just live?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

I don't know. I've heard live is the best way to go because it's like their natural diet but I may have to try with frozen anyway.


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

Yeah, I'm sure there must be breeders who have similar problems.. They have to do something right?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Guess all I can do is try. 

*futile attempt to get back on topic* How is His Royal Highness today?


----------



## fishcurl (Jul 14, 2011)

I gotta say, I love that you named him Zomg :lol:

In my mind I pronounce it "Zohmigawd" :lol:


----------



## fightergirl2710 (Jun 9, 2011)

That would definitely be easir to say than zomg itself lol!


----------



## Hisaki Yuki001 (Jul 5, 2011)

How's he doing fighter?


----------



## Sakura8 (May 12, 2011)

Good question, I was wondering that myself.


----------

